# Honey...I want Bees.



## cpeyus (Nov 28, 2005)

DH continues to resist my desire for chickens...but he seems ok with my craving to start with bees! I've been talking about & researching for over a year, maybe longer. 

I'm going to check with the Ag Extension in my county next week to locate a bee club/group/association...

I go through alot of honey, so would love to be able to make my own...
AND beeswax candles, etc etc etc.

I can't wait to meet up with the locals & hear what they have to say. I'm hoping they'll be willing to let me "apprentice" under them this year, while I get prepped for my own, if it turns out I still want to dive into this adventure!

In the meantime, I'll keep scouring the info here!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

http://www.californiastatebeekeepers.com/

 Al


----------



## cpeyus (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Monica33 (Jul 11, 2012)

Most bee clubs have a mentor program, but be prepared to get turned down unless you already have bees. Past experience has made many draw some lines. 10 mentors, 50 new people every year and only one or two actually continue on to get bees.

I would continue with the plan you have outlined focusing on "local".

I got bees, then joined a club, but I was a helper years ago giving me a headstart.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

When I got my first bees, 30+ years ago, I didn't join any clubs. Just do your research, and read, read, read. If you really want to be a beekeeper, you don't have to belong to a club to do it.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

Now is the time of year to order your bees. Most package companies start taking orders around the first of the year. You may also meet someone at the local club that sells nucs. Either way I would line up some bees early Jan. 

Beesource.com is another forum that has lots of good information. There is also lots of bee stuff on youtube.


----------

